# [AU] Butterfly Cage - Full, but calling everyone!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2003)

Ok guys, this will be the OOC thread for the Arcana Unearthed Butterfly Cage game.  We're doing 32 point buy for stats, starting at level one. 

Our roster is as follows, along with what everyone is playing (or thinking of playing). You may also spend starting gold on potions from the DMG if you wish (but I'll give you some more flavorful names and origins for the typical potions). 

*Our Cast of Characters*

Dalamar - *Galen Dumaine* (male human runethane 1/wind witch 1)
Keia - *Connor Cloudwatcher* (male loresong faen magister 2) 
Erekose13 - *Scinathar* (mojh racial 1/winter witch 1) 
WizWrm - *Sanje *(male verrik champion of death 2)
Jaik - *Mochor* (male litorian oathsworn 2)
Rybaer - *Grathis the Twice-Bitten* (male sibeccai racial 2)

_Inactive players_
ES2/Earthshadow - formly Scinathar

In Character thread
Rogue's Gallery thread


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 23, 2003)

Ray - how set were you on us trying to play different races and classes from one another?  I'm still vacillating between a few different options.

If Keia goes with the Champion, I'll likely try to fill in the Magister role (not certain what race yet).  If not, then I'll most likely go with a melee-oriented character.  My inclination is to take straight litorian racial levels, eventually segueing into either Unfettered or Totem Warrior.  If you'd rather we try to each try different races, then I'd probably go with either a giant or sibbecai Warmain.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2003)

I'd really like to go with six different classes and six different races so we can take the widest amount of AU out for a spin.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 23, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *I'd really like to go with six different classes and six different races so we can take the widest amount of AU out for a spin. *





Right.  Well, I'll make my final call once Keia has chimed in.


----------



## Keia (Aug 23, 2003)

Rybaer,

I'm going with the faen loresong magister, I was just worried we wouldn't have enough muscle up front to deal with any threats.  But if you're going warrior-type, that definitely frees me up to be the loresong magister.

Keia


----------



## ES2 (Aug 23, 2003)

Okay, I'll post my character in the Rogue's Gallery within the next day.  

I have a question for all of you guys.  How do I post a link in my signature area?  I want to put this game in my signature so others can see and view it.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 23, 2003)

Another querry: Are we getting max gold to start for equipment purchases?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 23, 2003)

I decided to go with a racial Sibbecai.  He's shaping up to be pretty mean in a fight.  Not sure which way he'll eventually go...totem warrior or warmain are likely, but something else might inspire him along the way.

Character has been posted.


ES2 -  you can set up the signature in your profile settings.  To make a link here, use the format {url=http://(from this page)}CLICK ME TEXT{/url}.  Just replace "{}" with "[]".


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2003)

Everyone has 160 gp for their starting gold.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2003)

Rybaer, Grathis looks good.  Did I mention that I like character background?  Good work there.

Also, I'd like everyone to know everybody, not even necessarily well, but at least an aquaintence.  You can have closer or more meaningful character relationships too if you like (like the litorian oathsworn and the mojh, which I'd dearly love to hear the full story behind that).  

You guys will all be starting in the large town of Hardak, a primarily human town with a hearty addition of faen (primarily quicklings, but some loresongs and sprytes as well), and with a tiny, separate cloister of verrik on the town's edge.  There's also a small sprinkling of the other races.  The town is in the middle of a gold rush.  The mountainous area, originally settled for logging and trapping, has recently yielded several unexpectedly large gold deposits.  

However, persistant rumors have circulated that one of the mines is in fact not a mine, but a corridor to an ancient temple dedicated to a witching site or perhaps a number of particularly reveared giant ancestors, or even some kind of site of magical power created by a magister.

Many people are flocking to Hardak, some for the gold, some for the job surrounding the gold (crafting, guarding), and some for these wild rumors of untold power waiting below the earth.  

You're in Hardak for one reason or another, so go ahead and put a line or two in your character background as to why you've ended up there.  You may have seen some of your aquaintences/friends on the road here; or perhaps you're traveling together with your close friends; or maybe one of you has hired the other to take them to Hardak or act as a consultant.  Whichever way, just try to work it into your background somewhere.

If anyone needs some more background for whatever reason, just ask.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 23, 2003)

Yeah, I want to know the full background between me and the litorian also.    

Jaik, I do like the roleplaying possibilities of what could develop if we tak the idea of you being an oathsworn and taking the oath to protect the mohj despite not really liking him.  We just need to come up with the reasons as to why a Litorian Oathsworn would swear an oath to a Mohj.  

I'm also trying to come up with a basic idea of where I might have come from and why I am traveling around with the group.  I like the Mohj, but it's hard to come up with a background for one of the strangest races I have ever read about or played.  I just need a simple idea to expand upon.

Also, to the more experienced AU particpants, what do you think would cause a Witch to gain his/her powers?  What would cause a person to gain a Totem for his Totem Warrior?  I'm trying to come up with reasons as to how and why my Mohj would eventually take these classes if I decide to eventually multiclass into both (if we play that long, which would be cool if we do).


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 23, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> *
> I'm also trying to come up with a basic idea of where I might have come from and why I am traveling around with the group.  I like the Mohj, but it's hard to come up with a background for one of the strangest races I have ever read about or played.  I just need a simple idea to expand upon.
> 
> Also, to the more experienced AU particpants, what do you think would cause a Witch to gain his/her powers?  What would cause a person to gain a Totem for his Totem Warrior?  I'm trying to come up with reasons as to how and why my Mohj would eventually take these classes if I decide to eventually multiclass into both (if we play that long, which would be cool if we do). *




The mohj are a tough one.  The fact that they live so much longer than humans might give some insight into why or what kind of personality would pursue that sort of transformation.

Going with the info in the AU book, the witches seem to most often be taught their craft by another witch.  Their powers come from the revelation of secrets and practice, most likely.  The totem, on the other hand, is more of a personal thing.  Perhaps the totem spirit has selected the character more than the other way around.  The character would likely be someone already suited to the totem's personality, though.

Help any?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2003)

Dalamar, do you have Galen's two lesser runes picked yet?

Also in regard to the witch and totem warrior thing, I generally agree with Rybaer.  Witchery seems to need some teaching and/or discipline and instructions.  Totem warriors may come from one's culture, or simply come from within as a kind of deep natural expression of one's inner nature.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 24, 2003)

Okay, those give me some ideas to work into the background.  Man mohj are tougher than the others.  I shall post my stats today, but I do need some kind of idea as to why my Litorian friend will be traveling with me.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm thinking of Runes of Armor and Rest, Armor for the protective value (I'm going to be a bit on the offensive side) and Rest for the obvious benefit. The rest of the runes aren't really useful for me just yet, since I can't set passwords (after which I'll make heavy use of the elemental damage runes).


----------



## ES2 (Aug 25, 2003)

Just posted my character in the Rogue's Gallery.  If anything is out of wack (not right) please let me know.  Tell me what you tink of it also.


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2003)

To clarify something for me on the spell known as a magister . . .

If I can cast simple and complex spells, then I know them all?  I didn't find anywhere where you only know so many spells.  The only thing I found was on page 164 which indicated that if you could cast any particular group of spells, then you knew them all.  There are no spell books. 

Is that as you see it as well?

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2003)

Yes, that's the way it works for all magic-users in AU.  If your class abilities say you know simple spells, you know _all_ simple spells.  If you know simple and complex, you know _all_ simple and complex.

The caveat is your spells readied.  You may ready only a certain number of spells per day, which you may cast with your spell slots.  It kind of works like a sorcerer who can change his spells known each day.  In addition, if you have an hour to spare during the course of the day, you can change your readied spells (but can't replenish your spell slots until you've slept).

Bonus spells give you additional spell slots and spells known.  You also get bonus 0th level spells, check the bonus spell chart in the first chapter.

Note a caster may weave together three spell slots from a lower level to power a spell of one level higher.  He may also unravel a higher level slot to power two spells of one level lower.

Does that answer your magical questions?


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2003)

Perfectly.  Thanks - it's always a good idea to check on things to make sure, especially on the first run of a system for me.

Character mostly posted.  History, spells readied, and equipment when I'm back with my book.

Keia


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 25, 2003)

So does the number of bonus 0-level spells follow the pattern laid out by the standard table in the PHB? I had to extrapolate that myself since it isn't in the PDFs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2003)

The bonus 0th level spells are identical to the bonus 1st level spells.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 26, 2003)

Ok guys, I'm just waiting for WizWyrm to post his character and for everyone else to finish up character backgrounds (and spells and whatnot) and we can get going. 

Does everyone think they'd be ready to go by the end of the week maybe?


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2003)

I should be able to finish mine by tonite!

Keia


----------



## ES2 (Aug 26, 2003)

Sure.  Friday is still 3 days away, that will give you plenty of time to plan our deaths.....hmph.....I mean, plan our paths to glory and greatness with awesome adventures.  

edit: fixed link (it shows up in other threads but not this one, I don't get it)  oh well.  I'll figure this all out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> *Sure.  Friday is still 3 days away, that will give you plenty of time to plan our deaths.....hmph.....I mean, plan our paths to glory and greatness with awesome adventures.  *



  Don't worry, I have your deaths, er glory well planned indeed.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 27, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I'm just waiting for WizWyrm to post his character and for everyone else to finish up character backgrounds (and spells and whatnot) and we can get going.
> 
> Does everyone think they'd be ready to go by the end of the week maybe?




Sorry for the delay, I'm drowning in mad piles of work right now (which you can tell from Velbrik's sudden lack of loquaciousness in Living ENWorld). I'll try to get the character up as soon as possible, and by Friday for sure.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2003)

Work?  Who needs work?  

Naw, just kidding.  Post when you can WizWyrm, work is important!


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry, didn't get to update my character with the boards being down last night.  Will try again tonite!

Keia


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 27, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I have your deaths, er glory well planned indeed.




The boards are really screwed up for me right now. I can't see any responses past the one quoted above, even though the 'last posted' in the forum says there are new posts beyond that. But I assume you responded.

Also, where it says how many users are viewing next to the forum name, the numbers are always the same and don't update.

Also, I have to sneak in as it is: typing in enworld.cyberstreet.com or enworld.org and then linking to the boards gives me the error message from last Thursday, and I have to click the header to get to these boards.

I can't imagine why, either; I'm running a pretty standard Windows + IE setup.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 28, 2003)

Just out of curiosity will we be posting about once a day, or as often as possible?  And...As the AM (Arcana Master, kinda catchy, isn't it    ), are you going to be doing all the die rolling for us?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2003)

I'll be doing all the dice rolling yes, and probably posting at least once a day, and sometimes more (between study breaks).  And Arcana Master does have a nice ring to it...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2003)

I'll be doing all the dice rolling yes, and probably posting at least once a day, and sometimes more (between study breaks).  And Arcana Master does have a nice ring to it...


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 28, 2003)

I finished my character, but then got a fatal error and lost it all. I'm very angry right now.

I changed my mind and made a verrik champion of death instead; I hope that this is OK.


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2003)

Without the greenbond do we have enough healing in the group?

Keia


----------



## ES2 (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't think we will have any healing at all then, unless you happen to buy a cheap potion during character creation.  With him becoming a Champion of Death, I don't think he plans on trying to heal anybody else    *just makin a bit of fun*

But, who knows, maybe he'll become a Darkbond eventually.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2003)

Don't worry about healing.  If you guys use your resources and minds carefully, I'll make sure you have some extra help every now and then.  

Ok, remember to get your backgrounds, spells, and possessions in soon everybody.  And you also have to have some reason that you're in Hardak!


----------



## Agent Gray (Aug 28, 2003)

I'd like to be on the stand-by list, please.


----------



## Agent Gray (Aug 28, 2003)

Double post.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2003)

Agent Gray, I'll put you down as an alternate.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2003)

Also, ES2, your healing potion was called a "draught of the green" by the old herb-woman you bought it from.  She said she made it from some specially prepared herbs that grow in particular places.  She was willing to sell it to you because she held an odd fascination for the mojh.  Mostly she only used it amongst people of her community.

Game mechanic-wise, it works the same as a CLW potion, curing 1d8+1 points of damage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm having severe problems with the boards, I can't see the edits and post I recently made... but anyway, I hope this gets through.  I need finished character backgrounds for Sanje (particularly why you're in Hardak), Grathis (ditto), Connor (ditto), as well as Galen's entire background and character hood.  I also need finished spell lists for Galen and Connor.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 28, 2003)

I will cherish that herb woman always.  

See, not everybody hates the Mohj.  

I will add in my appearance description later to finish the character.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 28, 2003)

Actually, I did take ranks in the healing skill.

If you're having problems with the board, I managed to fix a lot by deleting all my temporary internet files (easiest by going Start-->Programs-->Accessories-->System Tools-->Disk Cleanup).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2003)

WizWrm, thanks that helped a lot.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 29, 2003)

I added the last bit of backstory to my character.  

As for how I met some/all the other characters, it's likely that it happened in the last 6 months while working caravan or mercenary duties.  He'll quickly warm up to anyone else with an itch to go adventuring.  Should one of you mention going to Hardack, with the gold rush, rumors, and dangerous frontier environment, Grathis will quickly inquire about coming along.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2003)

Ok, new news!

I am now the proud owner of the Arcana Unearthed: Diamond Throne PDF.  If anyone else should buy that, feel free to make use of the timekeeping practices, some surface knowledge of various ceremonies, and particularly the slang.  Picking a home area would be nice too, if you happen to own it.  

But no extensive knowledge of history or whatnot unless you've got ranks in it, etc, etc...

Rybaer, do you want to have Grathis be traveling with Connor?  The faen would have heard rumors of the magical mysteries.

Also Keia and Dalamar, pretty please finish your characters?


----------



## Keia (Aug 29, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Also Keia and Dalamar, pretty please finish your characters?




I'm trying - honest.  Just can't get onto the boards when I have the time.  I'll start working on it now!

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 29, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Rybaer, do you want to have Grathis be traveling with Connor?  The faen would have heard rumors of the magical mysteries.





Sure, that'd work for me.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 30, 2003)

Character is updated with a new description and reason for Hardak. Not really much of a background at this point; I guess I could string a bunch of cliches together or something, but I'm not feeling very inspired, and there's nothing about Sanje that really suggests that something happened to him in his upbringing or whatever that made him who he is. Feel free to make up friends or family or whatever if you need something for the story, I won't complain. I could come up with something if it's really important.

As for meeting the other characters, Sanje is staying in town because 1) he's looking for quick cash, and 2) he's looking for a book. So he'll probably meet a few people around town (if it's not a problem, he'll have already been here for two weeks or so), and maybe agree to going with a couple others who want to investigate the mine or what-have-you.


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2003)

Okay,

Character is updated with spells and some background - mostly personality and a reason to be in Hadrak.  I bought the PDF for Diamond Throne but have yet to read it . . . over the next couple of days most likely - then look for more in background and description.

I was thinking of having Connor have discovered a god of the clouds - part of his namesake.  What do you think?

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2003)

Keia, WizWrm, ES2, and Dalamar - looks good.  I'm going to do some last minute checking tomorrow and then I'll have the game thread up this weekend.  WizWrm, it's not a problem if Sanje has been there for a few weeks.  I'm going to post some information you'd know by now.  Conner (and hence Grathis), being there for three days already, would know some of what Sanje knows, to a lesser extent.  

I don't mind if you write down a multitude of gods for Connor, Keia, it's part of what I think is neat about the faen, all the different gods.  (But nice Highlander reference!)

Dalamar, unless you have a different plot hook in mind for Galen, let me throw this out.  You've arrived in Hardak due to a great conjunction of chance.  When you finished your training in the arts of runes, your mentor, Na-Gerach, suggested you try to travel south to Yrterot to further your studies.  However, your caravan was delayed by weather, then finally diverted west around a washed-out bridge.  In order to go south again, you were transfered to another caravan, and yet another, but each was forced from its southerly course due to weather, road conditions, bandits, plague, or some other reason.  You ended up on the other side of the Southern Wastes before you knew it.  Now you're in a small mining town at the foothills of the southern Bitter Peaks, waiting for yet another caravan.  But here might be a good place to make some money, and your purse has gotten awfully thin.  And there were some tantalizing rumors about hidden magic about...


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 30, 2003)

Now that's a good story! That is so going to be appended to the background part of my character.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Now that's a good story! That is so going to be appended to the background part of my character.



  I'm glad you liked it!  Also, I just calculated the value of your possessions.  You've only spent 9gp, 6sp, and 3cp, so you have 150gp, 3sp, and 7cp left.  Get spending my lad!


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 30, 2003)

I made another round of edits to my character, and I'm definitely ready to begin.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2003)

Just double checking, Dalamar, you don't have which runes Galen knows on your character sheet.  In this thread you've mentioned you wanted the runes of armor and rest, correct?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2003)

Ok people, we are now starting the game!  If I stepped on anybody's toes personality-wise with the initial post, please tell me and I can edit.

In Character thread


----------



## ES2 (Aug 31, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok people, we are now starting the game!  If I stepped on anybody's toes personality-wise with the initial post, please tell me and I can edit.
> 
> In Character thread




YOOHOO  

First reply, gotta love it.  

Oh, btb, that is a great introduction.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 31, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok people, we are now starting the game!  If I stepped on anybody's toes personality-wise with the initial post, please tell me and I can edit.
> 
> In Character thread




Hm, my outfit isn't quite as intimidating as you made out; just normal adventurer gear plus a small skull clasp. I suspect once my vocation was known, however, that would probably have the same effect, so I can run with that. But other than that little detail, sounds really great - I very much appreciate the effort you went to fit the setting around the characters rather than fit the characters around the setting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Hm, my outfit isn't quite as intimidating as you made out; just normal adventurer gear plus a small skull clasp. I suspect once my vocation was known, however, that would probably have the same effect, so I can run with that.



  Ah, so there it is.  I just figured it might come out eventually, being that you're a champion.  They're fairly dedicated, focused, passionate, bloody single-minded (pick adjective of your choice) about their cause, so there's my reasoning.  Also, you don't actually see too many verrik in town.  The ones in the cloister are mostly that, cloistered.  Aside from the verrik I mentioned you saw in the market, you're the only other verrik visible in town.  



> But other than that little detail, sounds really great - I very much appreciate the effort you went to fit the setting around the characters rather than fit the characters around the setting.



  I'm glad you like it.  I mean, I like to write, and I can write until the cows come home, but it's hard to surprise yourself.  Players can come up with so many different things that I would have never thought of.  Champion of death?  Wasn't expecting that.  Litorian oathsworn was not saved by the guy he's currently guarding, but by the mentor of the guy?  Now that's a new twist on an old life-debt plot.  Just some examples there, but it's really fun and challenging for me to try to come up with something that keeps six unique characters together and in the forefront of a complex plot in a brand-new world.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 31, 2003)

Ray, I added a personality description for my character in the RG which will explain why my character will say things in a certain way.  I hope it makes sense with my race and my charisma being an 8.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks ES2.  That does help explain things.  I like it when things make sense.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2003)

WizWrm, I edited your conversation with the barkeep to reflect the formal introduction.  Sorry I was slow to pick up on that.

As a point of information (and everyone knows this):  Sirra, Sirran, and Sirrat are polite forms of address, used when you're uncertain of someone's rank and wish to show respect, or simply wish to show respect to someone in general, if you can claim no friendship or other familiar relationship.  ("Sir" is a knight's title, and isn't generally used, though ma'am may also be used in place of Sirra, though Sirra implies a higher rank or level of respect.)

Sirra is used when addressing females, Sirran with addressing males, and Sirrat used either when addressing the genderless mojh, or addressing someone of unknown but very high station (or when addressing someone of which you do not know the gender).  Some people only use Sirrat, and it's not considered an insult if they don't use the gender-appropriate address.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 2, 2003)

Not a problem.  I like it when things make sense also.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 2, 2003)

Ok, I'm going to do a minor update tomorrow, but I'm still waiting for everyone to post on the IC threa.  I haven't managed to scare off all of my players in two days, have I?  

(Yes, yes, it's Labor Day weekend I know, everyone's still probably recovering from picnics.)


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm going to do a minor update tomorrow, but I'm still waiting for everyone to post on the IC threa.  I haven't managed to scare off all of my players in two days, have I?
> 
> (Yes, yes, it's Labor Day weekend I know, everyone's still probably recovering from picnics.)




I posted - sorry for the delay - family weekend and all.  Overall, I typically post regularly on the weekdays (1 or 2 a day) and somewhat sparcely on the weekends.

Keia


----------



## ES2 (Sep 2, 2003)

It was labor day?    That would explain why Bi-Mart was closed across the street.  

That does explain why people were delayed in posting.  DUH!!!   

By the way, in my posts, anything in orange are thoughts my character is thinking and in no way can people replay to them as if I said them.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 2, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> Scinathar glances at the guides Mochor walked up to...Thinking to himself, these sebecai must be desperate to work for coppers and play guide in this town.
> 
> He nods in agreement, "Fair price I say," Scinathar says in reply after the sebeccai is done with his energetic introduction.  Thinking some more, fair enough for these to lead me to an inn; guess they can't do much else.



  It _is_ a really good thing no one can hear what Scinathar is thinking, 'cause the sibaccai do have some pride, and wouldn't be afriad of reminding you of it... by carving it into your skin!    You're really playing up the arrogant bastard mojh thing ES2, I was snickering at that quote.  



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "As to the what, I think it's magic, and I hope it's magic, so it's probably magic. As to the who, it is an elderly-like verrik, who was very over-weight . . . I wonder if he was like that before he had to start walking with a cane. You know, I asked him that very thing, and mentioned that perhaps if he prayed on in a while to Crodirecia, god of those bent from wear and walking with a cane, he would feel much better. Then, I said . . . um . . . oh, yea . . . he was at the Eloquent Minotaur inn, which would have been better named for the eloquent minotaur herself, but maybe they don't know her name . . . now the only thing to do is gather Galen and a few others and set out onto the peaks. Oh, and speak with Javdak and get him to agree to have us set out. Are you going to eat that . . . cause if you're not then I'll have it and that will save on food going to waste. Well, I'll just get some of my own," Connor finished.



  That made me laugh Keia.  Yay for hyperactive absent-minded characters.  

Not that everyone else isn't doing a good job so far, but those two quotes just amused me.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

I might be arrogant in my thoughts but I'm not stupid.  

Since we just arrived, by walking through the town towards the inn would we happen to hear random rumors by overhearing others talking about things.  I'm just curious as to what Scinathar might overhear.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2003)

Ah the wonders of editing!  I just added that to my latest update, so you got rumors and stuff ES2 (and Jaik too).


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 3, 2003)

Sweet, post number 100 for me.

Ray, there's a thread going on on the WotC Planescape boards about balancing and expanding the options of the 3e genasi; someone who is not affiliated with the PS3e project suggested (at the very bottom of the thread here) using your Living Spell PrC in 3e PS, and mentioned contacting you. Just a heads up.

Also - weird speech patterns and Sanje's extreme seriousness. Thumbs up, thumbs down? Trying to show the 'unnatural air' of the verrik, but that's hard to do without body language, so I compromised by talking oddly.

Am I falling victim to the ol' "uber-ninja/Drizzt-no-personality-and-evil-cuz-it's-cool-death-machine" syndrome?


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, can I use my racial ability to detect magic to do a scan of the entire room just for curiosities sake?  How would this work for me?  It says any time, so I know I can do this as many times as I want.  

Or, did I read that wrong?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2003)

WizWrm - thanks for the heads-up about the Living Spell.

As for Sanje, I think his mannerisms are fine, it's not overdone or anything; it's just about right.  

ES2 - Just lemme know when you want to do some active scanning for magic and I'll tell you what lights up.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

okay.  I'll be doing that as soon as we get a room for at least the night.  I'll let you know when.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 4, 2003)

> Olla, the goddess of finding the kinds of employees you need in a pinch






---------------

Looks like we've passed up Siege on Ebonring Keep, too.

Now about that hiring fee...

(...and about that party-splitting up thing....though I'm sure you have plans)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 4, 2003)

Gotta love faen gods.  I came up with four last night (I'm playing a faen magister in my face-to-face AU game), most with similarly long titles.  They're just a scream!  

Ebonring Keep?  Whoever said we were playing that?  

Yeah, and I think I have the party splitting up thing under control... I hope.    

And don't worry about the hiring fee, it's not _that_ bad.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 4, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ebonring Keep?  Whoever said we were playing that?




I meant the other AU PbP game which started before us; we've just passed them in post count, and we still somehow managed not to have met each other yet.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 4, 2003)

Heh.  That's because we have mad phat quick posting skillz.    And we're in a totally different part of the country...


----------



## ES2 (Sep 5, 2003)

I guess it was suppose to be Sirran.  From now on I'll just say Sirrat.  That is the one that is more neutral towards everybody, right?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 5, 2003)

Yup, Sirrat is the gender-neutral address.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 6, 2003)

Dalamar, could you put down a slightly more detailed description of what Galen looks like in your character sheet please?  I was going to describe him to Sanje (and now the other characters) when they went into the Eloquent Minotaur, but then I came up short as you only had your height, weight, hair and eye color listed.  Not a lot I can do with that...    Pretty please?


----------



## ES2 (Sep 6, 2003)

We are on reply 43 and we still haven't met as a full group.  But it looks like we soon will be.  

This is the best use of a Tavern introduction in any game I have been in, much better start than saying, "Ummm, oh, you all know each other and you start in an inn and you hear somebody banging on a pot yelling for brave souls to give their lives for a unwarranted cause."  

But, then again, I have seen more real roleplaying on the boards than I do in face to face games, where many people just assume that you always know the other and people just don't like to roleplay introductions very much.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 6, 2003)

It's not a Tavern, it's an Inn!  (It's not a cookie, it's fruited cake!  Heh, Fig Newtons.)  

I'm glad you like the introduction, I tried to make it interesting.  I wanted people to be able to do their own thing and get there in their own way.  It seems less like railroading.

And yeah, I always see more roleplaying on the boards, mostly because I think you get a chance to consider your responses and wording.  You can describe actions that you might otherwise feel uncomfortable doing so face-to-face (for example, WizWrm's description of Sanje's fighting style, how often would you hear that in a game?).  It also allows for richer descriptions in general.  Yeah, it also takes two weeks to get the party together, but that's the trade-off.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 6, 2003)

Also, I know we're all AU fans here, and I'm guessing most of us read DiamondThrone.com.  I submitted something to DT.com and it's going to be up within the next couple of weeks (if all goes well).  As it's essentially the adventure I'm running for you guys, I'd ask that you not read it.  It's called Butterfly Cage, so it should be easy to spot.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 7, 2003)

Okay, as a special consideration to your feelings, we shall not, and I do mean NOT, read that document at diamondthrone.com.   

If any of us players reads that document, then the AM has full right to take away all our money from our characters, spank our bottoms for being so bad, and tell our moms that we didn't do as we were asked to do.  



Is this okay with you AM?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 7, 2003)

Perfectly fine ES2.  Though I prefer the three-holed paddle to a spanking.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 7, 2003)

Ouch!  Those hurt.

I know what I would like to eventually do if our game lasts long enough.  Someday I want to have a kobold pet...errr...offspring.  I just gots the Diamond Throne book, which is way awesome, and read that kobolds are mohj offspring, so if I can do that one of these days, perhaps when I am a higher level, its something I would consider doing.  I think it would be nifty to have a kobold following me around.

Something else I am curious about...can mohj become runechildren?  I don't have my book with me (let a friend borrow it for a couple days), but I don't remember if they are restricted or not.  If they can, then someday, if the spirits allow it, then that's something I would like to do also.  Future goals ya know.

And are the rest of you fine folks enjoying the game so far?  I am, this is fun.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 7, 2003)

Well, the basic requirement for Runechildren is to be very concerned for the land (the people in it, the use of it, etc).  If we get to fifth level and you've done something to indicate the the land/people are your top prioity, then we'll see what the spirits of the land have to say.  

As for the kobold, er mojh-born, talk to me in a level or two and you can spawn.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 7, 2003)

Actually, Ray, I wasn't implying that I was about to leave - I was asking if Javdak's only reason for the fact that it would be "a day or so before we set out" was that his magic-seekers had yet to arrive; therefore I was wondering if we would leave today, since the magic-seekers had just walked in the door.



			
				ES2 said:
			
		

> And are the rest of you fine folks enjoying the game so far?  I am, this is fun.




Yes. I was surprised to find out I'm enjoying this even more than actual adventuring - usually I'm very impatient to get out of the "meet each other, get the job" stage and rush into the mission. It might have something to do with the open-ended beginning, but I'm having a lot of fun just wandering around town, meeting people, and knowing that I'll eventually pick up something interesting that needs doing, just as a side-effect of that.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 7, 2003)

No problem on avoiding the item on DT.  I hate ruining surprises, anyway.  Might be fun to read after the fact, though I expect that'll be a ways off.

Ditto what the others said.  I'm enjoying the game thus far, even if my character is something of an anti-social type.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 7, 2003)

WizWrm, that's exactly the kind of thing I'm going for.  I like to write, and though I'm by no means a paragon of literary prowess, I'm fairly certain that if you give me a plot hook, I'll find you a pretty fish.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 7, 2003)

Man, after reading more of the Diamond Throne I am getting a few ideas of my own, and the artwork is superior to that in the AU book itself.  The picture of the Litorian and Mohj in the prestige classes chapter make those two races look just awesomely fierce.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 9, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Actually, Ray, I wasn't implying that I was about to leave - I was asking if Javdak's only reason for the fact that it would be "a day or so before we set out" was that his magic-seekers had yet to arrive; therefore I was wondering if we would leave today, since the magic-seekers had just walked in the door.



  Yeah, sorry I was slow to pick up on that.  But yay for editing.  

ES2 - ain't the book cool?  I'm digging it.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 9, 2003)

Ray - whenever I use my detect magic ability, do you want me to do it the way I have been doing it, or do you want me to private message you?  Which way do you want it to work?

So, after 60+ posts in our game, have we all finally met each other yet, or are we still missing somebody?  I'm curious, a lot seems to be going on in the Minotaur right now.    Not that I'm complaining, this game is fun.

different topic - someday I do hope that he does a write up of the western lands, those sound way cool for a setting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2003)

ES2, the way you've been doing _detect magic_ is fine with me.  I don't check my PMs at all.

Basically a lot of what's going on at the Minotaur is going on simultaneously.  I hope it's not too confusing.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 10, 2003)

If anyone wants to know what Sanje looks like, here he is. This was really amazing; Chain Lightning down in the Art forum drew it for me. Perfect to life.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2003)

Ooooooo...  Chain Lightning has some talent!


----------



## ES2 (Sep 10, 2003)

That's a cool pic.  That's some talent Chain Lightning has.  Wow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2003)

Ok, so just under two weeks and 77 replies later, the group has met and is ready for adventure!  Is that a world record for slowness in party formation?  Possibly.  But it seems it was a fun formation, so I'll chalk that one up in the win catagory.

Who's ready for some adventure?


----------



## ES2 (Sep 11, 2003)

LMAO   

That's what you get with roleplayers who get into character man.  I will say that I am bummed though.  I had something quite cool to say that would have really shown off my rather low charisma, but the dang enworld boards were always timing out on what I had to say, so it wouldn't load it.  

I'm also in a quandry with how my character see's things.  He doesn't want to miss out on a book, but he doesn't know what will happen, and he doesn't really care about the money but the money will be handy.  I'm really basing my future multiclass decisions on what will happen to him and the kind of thing he encounters.  It's kind of like, will he enter an enchanted room that unlocks his inner potential, does he meet a spirit of sorts that directs him, stuff like that.  Or something else, or nothing.  

Ray S. I hope this is helping you mess up my character...errr...I mean, improve my characters future chances of something cool happening to him (without a untimely death, of course  ).

I dunno, but what you said above was sure as hell funny.  It's sure better than going "ummm...your all sitting at a table in a inn and you know each other."  Much, much better.


----------



## Keia (Sep 11, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok, so just under two weeks and 77 replies later, the group has met and is ready for adventure!  Is that a world record for slowness in party formation?  Possibly.  But it seems it was a fun formation, so I'll chalk that one up in the win catagory.




I think I have the ENWorld record for slowest party gathering (started in May, everyone got together by earlier August (or over 500 posts later).   Now that was some character development time, and a huge juggling act.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2003)

I concede to Keia.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 11, 2003)

sorry about all those additional posts.  it wasn't my fault.  enworld was going through its stupid changes and messed it all up.  Is there a way to just delete the complete entry itself and not see my two messages that say edit: double/triple post???  It ruins the flow of the game.

Oh, and I repeat for the safety of my character, anything in orange is just thinking, not him saying it out loud.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2003)

ES2, just for confirmation, did you want wine just for you, or for the whole group?


----------



## ES2 (Sep 12, 2003)

well, I was originally going for myself, but I think it turned out better how it did.  Quite cool.  Got two bottles when I was expecting one.  I hope the other characters like the wine.


----------



## Henry (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi, guys!

First of all, this is a great set-up for the story; I'm enjoying reading along in it!

Second, I hope you don't mind me cleaning up the double posts. I figured I might as well, as long as I was there.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 12, 2003)

What, no snide comment from Scinathar about the verrik? 

Thanks, Henry.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks Henry!  I'm glad you enjoy reading it, I enjoy DMing it, and everyone else seems to be enjoying playing it...


----------



## ES2 (Sep 12, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> What, no snide comment from Scinathar about the verrik?
> 
> Thanks, Henry.




LOL!  He's not making snide comments, he's having egotistical and snide thoughts about individuals.  Don't worry, he'll probably have some in the future, and things may change once we get underway and some save his life, and despite his rather rudish nature he did offer everybody wine.  

Why do you think his Charisma is so low?  He doesn't care about social graces too much and does think more for himself than the others, but he's not against using others to benefit himself ya know.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 13, 2003)

So, is everybody else still thinking of signing the contract.  Ya cant' have any wine unless you sign the contract.


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> So, is everybody else still thinking of signing the contract.  Ya cant' have any wine unless you sign the contract.




I signed it  , I said earlier that I would if the two week limit of time was put on it.

Keia

Now give me my wine!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2003)

Do you want some cheese with that?  *rimshot*


----------



## ES2 (Sep 14, 2003)

lol, too funny.  

**I want some cheese also.    **


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 17, 2003)

Everyone getting the spoiler stuff who's supposed to?  And remember to list your languages please, I couldn't find about half the party's languages...

Did anyone mind that I moved the story ahead some?  It seemed everyone was posting nodding heads, which isn't too exciting...


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Everyone getting the spoiler stuff who's supposed to?  And remember to list your languages please, I couldn't find about half the party's languages...
> 
> Did anyone mind that I moved the story ahead some?  It seemed everyone was posting nodding heads, which isn't too exciting...




Sounds fine with me.  I think my languages are listed (and giant is one of them, ).  And moving the story ahead is always better than letting it lag.

Keia


----------



## ES2 (Sep 17, 2003)

I nod in agreement to Keia.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 17, 2003)

I just put in my languages.  Do the mohj have their own language?


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 17, 2003)

I bought 10 pitons, a hammer, and a shovel/spade/thing (whatever is portable). For languages, I just rolled randomly to be fair, and ended up with Celestial and Draconic.

Also, responding directly to a post with spoilers in it includes the spoilers in the quoted text; you fortunately had enough text at the beginning that I only caught the beginning of the 



Spoiler



tag for what Mochor noticed, but just so everyone's aware, use a different reply button if there are spoilers and scroll down to find quotes you need.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 17, 2003)

ES2 - Ok, mojh do not have their own language, but they get Draconic automatically.  You'll need to drop "Mojh" as a language, add Draconic, since you get that automatically, and add one more language (you get two in addition to Common and Draconic, and you alread have Litorian listed).  It also appears you have your languages listed twice, once after your racial traits and once after your skill points.  

Jaik - Mochor should get Common and Litorian automatically.  You need to pick two more languages (one of which will probably be Giant, because that's a bonus languages for Litorians).

WizWrm - I'd love to hear the story behind how Sanje learned Celestial and Draconic!

Dalamar - You need two more languages, and the list is below.

Rybaer and Keia - your languages look fine.  

For everyone, languages of AU are as follows:  Common, Alabast, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Draconic, Faen, Goblin, Giant, Ignan, Infernal, Litorian, Rhodin, Sylvan, Terran, Troll, Undercommon, Verrik.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 17, 2003)

So I assume draconic is a 'magical' tongue like it is in normal D&D?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 17, 2003)

Basically, though I would assume there's a slight stigma because it was used by the dramojh.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 18, 2003)

That's why I speak in common, but if I curse, it'll probably be in Draconic.  

I am choosing to make sure that my character doesn't know Giant at this moment, even if I already wrote it down.  It will go better for roleplaying with what I just typed, so I hope this is okay with ya Ray.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

ES2, that's cool.  No problems at all.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2003)

WizWrm, no on in this party is actually a miner.  There are three akashics and three guards.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 24, 2003)

I was wondering if you were going to put in some anti-mohj tension in the game...kind of reminds me of when I lived in Louisiana back in the early 90's.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Helloooooo   where is everybody playing at???  We've had, like, 4 posts all week so far or something like that in the game...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2003)

Sorry, the DM had a test week.  But I did update... finally.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

WizWrm, I'm somewhat confused.  The cave-in happened to Aa-Namay's team, not yours.  Are you assuming an enemy would cave-in a part of cave you've never been to?  Sorry, I'm just really having trouble following Sanje's logic...


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 9, 2003)

No, I was being diplomatic. 

It's kind of touchy, in my opinion, to ask who people's enemies are, so I started off by saying who *my* enemies are, thus trying to establish an atmosphere of openness.

I had said, in a roundabout way and confusing, that I didn't really believe it was really plausible that my enemies would be trying to get at me by involving me in some sort of con through attacking Aa-Namay's group, but that probably wasn't clear. I'll edit it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

Ah, so you were trying to get Telof (the bowman in the tunnel with you) to spill?  I get it...

And I've edited my last post to take advantage of my new understanding.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

ES2, are you around?  I haven't heard from you recently.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2003)

Agent Gray, if you're still interested in playing in this game, I have a proprosal for you.  Because of the group dynamic that we already have going here, and the fact that ES2 can no longer play, would you be willing to take Scinathar as your character?  Please let me know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2003)

For someone who wants to join an AU game, I'm looking for someone to play Scinathar.  It's a mojh racial 1, and already has an interesting backstory, as created by ES2.  Would someone like to play it?  The character sheet can be found here.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2003)

Isida, I would love to play in another of your games if you will have me.  I was reading this thread a while ago and it would be no problem for me to catch up.  Though I am in 2 of your other games so if you want someone else just let me know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2003)

Erekose, you are welcome to play.  Do you might playing Scinathar?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yup I can play Scinathar no problem.  I will catch up on reading today and hopefully post as soon as I can.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2003)

finished reading the IC thread and posted his next round of actions. let me know if you want me to handle it in a different way and i will edit the post.  i will try to catch up on the occ discussion later today or tomorrow morning.  in any case gotta go teach a class now.  later.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

Updates, updates, we got updates!  

How's everyone doing?  Are there things you like, don't like?  Pace, characterization, NPCs, plot?


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

Just got back from my vacation.  I think that this game is proceeding very nicely and I am happy that you let me take over Scinathar.  He is a bit awkward to play as I dont know where Es was taking him, but hopefully I can get across the cautious, slightly-prejudiced (in that he thinks many humans have a prejudice against him), mojh who is trying to learn more about magic before picking a path to follow.  For pace, characterization, npcs, and plot everything is going very well I think.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2003)

I like it, the game moves at just the right pace.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm happy with the pacing and the action.  I apologize for my posting rate.  I typically post at work - however, I don't have a pdf copy of AU at work (just about everything else though), so I alway tell myself to post when I get home.  By then I've moved on to other updates however.  Regardless, I'm intrigued by the storyline and eager to see what happens next.

As for healing the group, Connor will use transfer wounds on those wounded to the point that Connor is exhausted again.  thereafter he will sleep and recover himself.  He won't heal anyone in the morning, preferring to wait until evening to repeat the process.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

How many _transfer lesser wounds_ does Connor have available to cast that night?


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> How many _transfer lesser wounds_ does Connor have available to cast that night?




Upon further review, it appears I only have one remaining, though I can cast four at 0th level (which I believe is just a couple of points).

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

Remember you can weave 3 lower-level slots to power one level high slot.  

May assume you heal Grathis and Aa-Ma'ray?

Grathis will heal 7 and Aa-Ma'ray will heal 8, and you'll take a total of 7 subdual, which will be gone by morning.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Remember you can weave 3 lower-level slots to power one level high slot.




That's right!  Thanks (I really hate not being able to refer to my books during the day).

That healing set up sounds great to me.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2003)

Are we slow because of the holiday break?

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah.  My own computer isn't working, so I'm on my sister's... but I hope to do an update tonight.


----------



## WizWrm (Jan 13, 2004)

Er, so the game is moving rather slowly, though there isn't anyone in particular that hasn't posted in a while. Are people losing interest just because of how long it's been since the start?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2004)

Seriously, I'm having a bit of a problem of thinking what to post because of how I see Galen: as a bit of a silent guy who speaks only when he thinks he has something worth to say. It's a bit boring to just say 'Galen just sits/stands there/walks along'.
Of course, Galen isn't down there where the actions is (or is he? I must've missed it if he was).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm working on the updates.  They'll be up tonight.  

I think everyone is down there, unless anyone purposefully stayed behind.  I was just mentioning Mochor, Grathis, and Scinathar because I assumed they were in the front.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2004)

Really? *slaps own forehead* Smart of me, eh?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2004)

double post... doh


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry to go OT here, but Isida if you were interested in that spot I mentioned in the Malhavoc Chat last week send me an email (erekose13_at_hotmail.com) or join us in [AU] Lost Dreams OOC


----------



## Acid_crash (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm glad to see that Scinathar didn't get killed off when real life hit, that was cool of you guys.  I do want to apologize to everybody for what happened last year about it, and that I think the game is still cool to read.  Have fun.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

im back. sorry for the extended absence, had a conference to attend.


----------



## WizWrm (May 1, 2004)

Uh, the rockfall being referred to was the one that injured what's-her-name the giant's sister, who we healed - which was the same one that led us to find the mojh scratch-marks and sabotage evidence, right? Also, their party (the giants and faen) are waiting outside, doing something? Sorry for losing track; it's been a couple months.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2004)

WizWrm, you have it exactly right.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Notice for all my current players: I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character. 

If we're in a closed environment and someone wants to bring in a new character, I reserve the right to have your character wander off, lose interest, take a new job, switch sides, or even kill them in order to keep the game moving. I do not want to have to play three abandoned PCs, so I will probably find a way to remove them from the party at the first available opportunity. 

Please, please, please e-mail me if you realize you haven't posted in several days and real life is keeping you busy. I'd rather know that someone has had a hectic day at work than they found my game boring and quit. And if you find my games boring or confusing, please e-mail me to express your concerns. I'd hate for anyone to be bored playing my games.

I'm instituting this policy for the health of my games and am sincerely not trying to annoy anyone, so no one take it personally!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

Erekose, will you e-mail me?


----------



## WizWrm (May 25, 2004)

Score one for very cinematic moments.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*Bows.*

Thank you, thank you, you have no idea how long I've been wanting to do that...


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2004)

great to see things are moving at a fast pace, loving the story. email sent.  take care isida and i hope your computer is better soon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

Thanks Erekose!

Ok, now Scinathar can take his next level as a winter witch, if he desires, while Galen can take his next level as a wind witch, if he wants.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 30, 2004)

Cool! is next level soon or a ways down the road still?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

I have to do XP here still, but I think it's very close.  Lemme see here...

Everyone now has 1,250 XP.  Please put your XP right underneath your class in your character sheet.

Everyone can level up now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

Connor can take his next level as a wood witch if he wants, now.


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2004)

Hmm.... That'll postpone Galen getting 1st level spells, but I think it'll be worth it for the roleplaying potential.


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Connor can take his next level as a wood witch if he wants, now.




I think he's going to stick with magister . . . especially with his wisdom ('10').

Keia


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2004)

When you're a multiclass spellcaster, you can/must pick one or the other casting stat, and use that for all classes


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> When you're a multiclass spellcaster, you can/must pick one or the other casting stat, and use that for all classes




I read that too, but I guess I didn't absorb it.  ARe you saying that as a Magister, if I multi-class to Witch I could use my Intelligence not Wisdom?

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 31, 2004)

Grathis has been updated to racial Sibbecai 2.  The only significant change that Isida should be aware of is the addition of the Scent ability.  No witching for Grathis.


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2004)

Arcana Unearthed said:
			
		

> Spellcasting: If a character has two spellcasting classes, add the spell slots and spells readied at one time totals together. If the two different classes use different key ability scores for their spellcasting, the player should simply choose which of the abilities to use (once made, the choice can't be altered)



I think it's pretty clear that you use a single stat for the spellcasting of all your classes if you're a multiclass spellcaster. I'd say one reason for this is the fact that if you kept your casting stats separate, with just moderate abilities, you could add lots of bonus spell slots/spells prepared  to the lower spell levels by multiclassing (Galen, for example, wouldn't only have added the slots granted by the witch class, but would've also gained one bonus slot/prepared spell for 0th and 1st level spells thanks to 13 Wis).
It doesn't, however, change the related stat for stuff like the witchery manifestations (which aren't spellcasting).


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, if that's the case, I would most likely go with witch as my next level.  I'll study it up on Saturday and post the revised Connor at that time.  Does that mean that I would only have bonus spells of my Intelligence for one set of spells (either witch or magister, but not both).  Sorry, I'm still a little confused.

Sorry for the delays in updating my character - this was an unexpected turn . . . very interesting. 

Keia


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2004)

That's the way I understood it. You figure your combined spell slots/spells prepared, and then add bonus spells from the ability score of one of the classes. At least, that's the way I did it for Galen.


----------



## WizWrm (Jun 5, 2004)

Clarification question: At this point, is Kithmenshen actually dead?

If not...Sanje is a champion of death, and I did make the decision to have him choose the mojh's death. If there were alignments, Sanje would not be good - probably lawful neutral or lawful evil.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, he's not far from it, and she's pretty convinced he's dead.  To make it a reality wouldn't take much.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2004)

Updated Scinathar with a level of Winter Witch.  Question, do we have the swords from Deepstorm?  or do those not move?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry, I need to update here soon, the swords do _not_ move.


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2004)

I will update my character by this afternoon.  Sorry for the delay.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2004)

Updated Connor to 2nd.  Went with Magister 2.

Keia


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2004)

Galen was updated a while back, didn't remember to notify about it.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 8, 2004)

Updated Mochor to Oathsworn 2.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 12, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm heading out on vacation today and will be back in a week.  If I can get access, I'll check in, but that's far from confirmed.


----------



## WizWrm (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm going to be out of town from June 22nd until July 5th. Could you NPC my character until then, Isida?


----------



## WizWrm (Jun 22, 2004)

When we reach that point (and it looks like it'll be within a couple days, while I'm gone), Sanje will stealthily finish off Kithmenshen as the party leaves.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey everybody!  Where'd you all go?  I updated, but I haven't see you guys around.  Come one, come all!


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2004)

Posted.  Sorry 'bout that - must have missed the update.

Keia


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 19, 2004)

should be catching up on all games having just moved back to Canada.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

Most cool, hope the move went well


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

yup everything went nice and smoothly.  still trying to adjust to the jet lag though.  sixteen time zones are a lot to try and travel through.


----------



## WizWrm (Jul 20, 2004)

Still here, but this is a busy week for me. I should be able to post at least once every other day, though, mostly in the evening or morning.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll be gone starting Saturday (8/7), and coming back on the following Sunday.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, just in case anyone's interested, this Monday was our one-year anniversary. And it seems we are almost (?) done with the adventure. Thoughts?

I think I should thank you, Isida, and also my fellow players, for making this game the first PbP I've ever played with long-range success. It takes a mixture of excellent story-telling skill and dedication to see a PbP game through, and you guys have that. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2004)

This is just the beginning...

Seriously, if I don't get a chance for Galen to explore his emerging wind witch abilites, I could feel a tad disappointed.

But a great game regardless. Thanks to everybody


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, it's pretty cool to see a game run so long.  The AU game I'm running also just passed it's one year anniversary, which far exceeded my expectations when I started it up.  It's a difficult format to keep the necessary momentum, yet rewarding when it works.

Congrats all around, particularly to Isida for keeping up the story.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2004)

Just got finished re-reading the story thus far.  There is a lot going on - and probably a bit that we missed on the first time through.  I'm guessing that's more the fault of this style of play than the players themselves.  A post or description gets forgotten when something else happens.

Very involved though and I'm enjoying it a great deal

Great job Isida!!

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2004)

Dalamar, you've been waiting _months_ to say that, haven't you?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 24, 2004)

Actually no, but I couldn't resist saying it now that the situation popped up 
It was just so fitting. Be thankful that I wasn't shouting it while hitting my quarterstaff to the ground


----------

